# How to do water change without messing up bubble nest?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

and i have to do it daily, i do usually 60%/week but ppl say 50%/day 

pog eems fine, its a 2.5 gal but im buyin him a 15 gal today and once it is cycled i will add him.

i never worked with small tanks before so idk i always kept him in a 30 gal untill his fins started getting shredded from other fish so i put him in a 2.5 that used to be cycled with a filter but now i lost the filter becaus ei fine tiny tanks inhumane. He has been in it a few months but i am finally buyin a new tank! i have to amonia testers i might buy sum 2day maybe? how much does the aquarium pharmeseuticals master test kit cost and how long does it last?

kinda tight on $$ right now i have 450 in the bank but im saving! (im 14 btw) 

and im buyin a new tank and gravel and fish on ym own money soo...


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I find the easiest way to do partial water changes is with an air line and a bucket. You siphon water through the air line and it goes kind of slow, but it doesn't mess up the bubble nests and is almost no stress on the fish.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

u mean siphon? and i use a siphon and it doees not work


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Why doesn't it work?


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

If it's really important that you save the bubble nest, take a cup (preferably a plastic cup like the one your betta came in) and just put the cup in near the bubblenest and the suction should pull some water and the bubble nest in. After the water change, you can slowly sink the bubble nest back in.


----------



## Beall (Apr 9, 2012)

siphons work great.. Get you an airline tube and a container. put one end of the hose in the tank toward the bottom so its pulling water from the bottom rather than top which will affect your bubblenest quite a bit.
.
To successfully siphon, you have to follow the law of gravity. once the water hits the highpoint of the hose, it falls into your container. the end of the hose outside the tank has to be lower than the end that is in the tank itself. Meaning if your tank is 12" tall, you will have about 12" inside the tank, and atleast 13" outside the tank so its end sits lower than the inside part. Allowing you to siphon.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

i mean it does not work to preserve the bubble nest, i know all about siphons  

his bubble nest is literally attatched to the wall of the tank so when the water level drops it does not and the whole thing (or most of it) pops maybe ill put half a styrafoam cup in for him to build it in hmm :/


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Does it matter if it pops? They get destroyed in nature. He'll just rebuild it.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

hey guys wried quest. can u switch a bettas fish bowl with another fish bowl????


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I guess so. As long as you thoroughly clean everything and it's a reasonable size for your betta.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

well i feel s bad he liek rebuilds it every night and I destroy it every morning


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

I know what you mean- I HATE destroying Keller's bubblenest, even though I know that's what happens in nature. When I do I swear he looks at me like, whyyyyyy....

Using a cup for him to build under works. I use a betta log actually, which he sleeps in and builds his nest against- so then when I siphon I hold the log and guide it away from plants as the level declines, and can usually save most of the nest.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

XD cool


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

How large is the tank he's in?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

2.5g but im moving him to a 20 gal once its cycled


----------

